# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

However, the largest surprise remains the fact that the R and B hook was either interpolated (in this case Joe singing from a previous album) or sampled. I am not sure which option. Here is the original R and B hook in its unadulterated form.






One can see that Joe's hook in this song is lifted again for the vocal hook into Big Pun's final version. However, the vocal sample is sped up approximately 30%-40% from the original source (a la Kanye West style).


----------

